# Creation CR630 vs CS630 vs CB730



## bjorn2print (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi there, I'm looking at getting a Creation vinyl cutter soon as my first introduction to vinyl cutting. I'd like to cut stickers for boats and cars and also t-shirts of course 

I'm tossing up between 3 models CR630, CS630 and CB730.

Basically I'm looking for any recommendations between the 3, CR630 being the basic model and more than likely all I'll need, the CS630 looks nice as it has laser rego for contour cutting and the CB730 has bluetooth (not really interrested in that) and cuts a little wider. CB730 is a little cheaper than the CS630 from the place I'm looking at getting it from, that's why I'm considering it.

Any reviews, comparisons or suggestions would be very helpful and very much appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## AUSCreation (Oct 28, 2011)

The CR series works with Win7 but only the 32 bit version the CS and CB series work with both 32 and 64 bit operating systems. 
The CS model has all of the features of the CR/CB with extra features that make it quieter and faster than the CR or CB. The CS and CB models also have a red eye laser to facilitate contour cutting, although the CS does this better as it has micro positioning. The CS has a SD card interface and the CB a bluetooth interface so that designs may be cut without a computer attached to the cutter. The CS model also has a 2GB SD card and a USB SD Card reader for a PC. All models can cut directly from both Adobe Illustrator (CS3- CS5) and Coreldraw (X3-X5) by installing the respective plug-in software available from the downloads section at PCS Imports


----------



## bjorn2print (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi Paul, thanks for your reply.

Not sure if you remember me or not but I am still interested in purchasing one of these from you  something came up and I had to put it to the side for a little bit.

CS630 sounds like the one I'd be going for was heading that way anyway  Good to see it works in Win 7 64bit. I have a laser printer that doesn't work in Win7 64bit and it drives me crazy, basically going to have to get a new printer 

Thanks again for your reply and I'll be in touch at some point to purchase one of your combo packages.

Thanks


----------



## MrUKCutter2 (Aug 2, 2013)

bjorn2print said:


> Hi Paul, thanks for your reply.
> 
> Not sure if you remember me or not but I am still interested in purchasing one of these from you  something came up and I had to put it to the side for a little bit.
> 
> ...


There is now a new creation machine "cth-630" it has an upgrade cpu in the motherboard, Which allows it to cut more quietly and faster with more accurately it also has higher pressure allowing you to cut thicker materials. 

It also has 64mb of buffer memory so it will be able to cut long and complex designs without cutting out half way. 

It can also cut directly with AI-cs5 and corel draw x3,x5 and now also x6 !!


----------

